# Avalanche warning!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe I should lob firecrackers up there to trigger it safely!! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Maybe I should lob firecrackers up there to trigger it safely!! :lol:


Cracking !

We have no snow and we live on the wrong side of the pennines where it is always raining.

TM


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

not the best time for avalanche jokes, perhaps?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

aultymer said:


> not the best time for avalanche jokes, perhaps?


Not everyone follows the news closely.

As sad as the scottish accident is, the photo above did make me smile.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Doesn't appear as if any of the victims were Scottish.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

For those who don't follow the news:-

"Mr Bell, 24, a student from Lancashire, junior doctor Una Finnegan, 25, from Co Antrim, Northern Ireland and Hull University PhD student Tom Chesters, 28, were killed along with another victim who has yet to be named.

One woman, believed to be a 24-year-old from Durham, is also in a critical condition in hospital in Glasgow.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I hadn't, and still haven't seen the news, so until I returned to this thread I wasn't aware of any avalanche.

If it gave offence to anyone it was entirely accidental.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Zebedee - your post was put up in good faith and no-one should criticise you for your thread.

Sadly, as you are well aware treading carefully is essential for all of us at all times, and sadly the four that lost their lives in Scotland, all very experienced winter walkers in the mountains and all prorperly equipped were in the wrong place at the wrong time. Very sad loss of highly qualified individuals with a great deal of promnise for all of society. They will be sorely missed by their families and friends for whom we can only extend our sympathy.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Same up here,a bit of mild weather and it should go.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi
As an Ault tymer myself 40+ odd years years skiing and climbing 
and as an ex member of rescue teams.

The picture was more than acceptable as is the thread.
Avalanches are part of the life and risk of winter mountains it is very sad when people lose there lives. However most climbers and advanced skiers
understand and accept the risks. Losing your life in a sport you love is part of the accepted and calculated risks. For friends and family it's a sad sad loss but these young people died together doing a sport as friends.

The thread in no way was direspectful merely a picture observation of a natural phenomenon (albeit on a van roof) but an excellent shot of the stresses put on snow by slopes.

Also members of rescue services have wicked senses of humour that is much needed to get them through grim jobs less scathed.

Kev


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

My first post was a question/ observation - it neither gave nor implied criticism.
My second was for the benefit of those who had not seen the news.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi AT
I understand exactly what you say now.
But looking at it originally it sounded a little bit like you thought it was in bad taste.

No prob from me misunderstanding happen

Kev


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Kev, I suppose I was trying to sound a warning before the forums usual "funny men" ploughed in with witty comments that I feel would not have been appropriate at that time. 
I can only compare this forums reaction with that of a Facebook motorhomers forum where a very good joke about helicopters was pulled within 1/2 an hour of the London crash. 
Maybe readers of this forum are less sensitive or less aware of UK events.
It was however heartening to see how the members came together to support one of their own.


----------

